# Tubes for girls 9-14 yo



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a Daisy B52 that I bought for my girls to shoot with me. They absolutely love shooting, but they really struggle with the pull of the bands. I fear that if I don't change something soon, I may lose their interest.

Wondering what my replacement tube options are for this particular SS?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Medley, welcome to the forum.

There are several options that will work. What ammo are you shooting? For most ammo, flat bands would be my first choice. You can cut them so they are easy to pull, and they are easy to install. Next, would be 2040 tubes....they are very easy to pull when set up as singles on each side and also east to put on.

There are several vendors on here that make excellent band sets and that have the components for making your own. I can send you a sample of each of the band sets, if you are interested. Just PM my your address and I will get them out to you.

Todd


----------



## Nikki (May 23, 2013)

If you don't mind buying tubes online, you can go to Simple Shot's website and buy light tubes for $0.40 per foot. Plus, shipping is free for US orders and it ships fast. My tubes came in two days after I ordered them, so if you don't want to wait then there you go. Also, if you can find Trumark RRT tubes (the red tapered tubes) in the sporting goods section, I heard those are pretty decent and have a light pull. Or, as GrayWolf stated, you could just use flatbands as a last resort. Buy some cheap exercise bands from Walmart, cut them up, and attach them.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

thera tube tan singles are very light also


----------

